# Sunday's Show and Tell...4/28/19



## jd56 (Apr 28, 2019)

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week .
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 28, 2019)

Couple little bikes this week. The lime had to go.


----------



## SimpleMan (Apr 28, 2019)

Pair of salt and pepper shakers from the old Tropics restaurant here in Dayton. A 1965 Pence Drag Strip trophy. Pence was north of Piqua, Ohio and is a gravel pit today. A really cool unidentified carnival ride car. Last but not least and my favorite.......a new 5 Gallon bucket for my youngest grandson.


----------



## buickmike (Apr 28, 2019)

Picked up long block SBC from guy who did all machine work+ was supposed to install but backed out. Now I'm picking little bits and pieces so I can install.


----------



## buck hughes (Apr 28, 2019)

picked up this week-thanks goes out to fellow CABE  member for making this purchase happen!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2019)

buck hughes said:


> picked up this week-thanks goes out to fellow CABE  member for making this purchase happen!
> 
> View attachment 987925
> 
> View attachment 987926



@39zep


----------



## Sven (Apr 28, 2019)

My father in law gave me these jewels that he had in his shed.
1968 Sears Sidewalk bike



Fenders, rack and tank from I believe are from a 3 star Columbia girls bike. Just need to find a bike.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 28, 2019)

52 Schwinn Panther fresh from a barn


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 28, 2019)

I picked up a 45rpm record holder and a few toy trucks yesterday. 









The blue truck is a stalled project of mine. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 28, 2019)

John G04 said:


> 52 Schwinn Panther fresh from a barnView attachment 987953
> View attachment 987954
> 
> View attachment 987955




Beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morton (Apr 28, 2019)

my stuff

Another LIONEL  gg-1







V-dubs  A bunch  big and small.  The large blue one is a bump and go….when it runs into something it turns and moves off into another direction.










Rubber cars from the 0930’s.  Love the streamlined look of the blue car

.




Toy tractors  Made in the USA











Couple of old lanterns.  The black one is from the 1920’s I think and was made into a lamp because the kerosene bowl is pretty much rusted thru.  I started the process of making a false bottom and plan to install a “flicker” type bulb that looks like it’s a flame. The Dietz Night Watch was last made in the 1950’s and looks like It was never used.


----------



## Arrington (Apr 28, 2019)

It’s the first bike I have bought in a while and the first time I have posted in a while.  Snagged it at a local swap meet.  I love my patina bikes.


----------



## stezell (Apr 28, 2019)

buck hughes said:


> picked up this week-thanks goes out to fellow CABE  member for making this purchase happen!
> 
> View attachment 987925
> 
> View attachment 987926



So cool Uncle Buck!
Sean


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 28, 2019)

rec’d a box of goodies from seattle artist Christopher Griffin yesterday 

www.theinfiltratedeye.com


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 28, 2019)

A perfectly timed bump when an infrequent caber checked in and saw his bike listed in my wanted ad scored me this killer deluxe 37 Roadmaster


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 28, 2019)

Some interesting weird stuff   50’s car jacket...a odd badge some weird chips..don’t know what they are...anyone recognise them?...a ww2 helmet liner


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 28, 2019)

This Rollfast was payment for selling all 10 of my buddy’s bikes! What a chore that was! The 26” rear rim is a placeholder til i reassemble the original one. She does need some loving!


----------



## stezell (Apr 28, 2019)

I usually don't post much on here, because I usually don't find much. But this past week I found more things than I ever thought I could. I found some sweet wrenches and a very cool Ford hood ornament that was attached to a bike fender which are pictured below. Other things that I found can't really be found online that would be a lot of new friends at the ML show. It was funny my wife told me to go because you'll never know until you find out for yourself, Patric said go and be prepared to have a wonderful time and take plenty of pictures, (Sorry Patric I talk to much to even think about taking pics, lol!) then my new friend Brant asked a few times if I was going or not and he said the same thing as Tricia. So I ended up going, didn't buy a lot but I got to hear some cool stories and met a lot of good people that don't know a lot about the internet. When I got back home I told Tricia I would have been happy with money for gas, food, and board. So I would like to tell you all don't judge a book by its cover, meaning several people on here are not computer savvy and if it seems like they're being short with you online they just don't like using computers. I actually met Scott McCaskey and I told him thanks for thecabe and keep up the good work. Sorry if I didn't get to meet you this time there will be a next. I would like to thank everyone for being so kind and yes I like to talk, lol! Sorry for it being so long.

Thank you, Sean
P.S. Scott I saw you looking at my tattoos.


----------



## stezell (Apr 28, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> This Rollfast was payment for selling all 10 of my buddy’s bikes! What a chore that was! The 26” rear rim is a placeholder til i reassemble the original one. She does need some loving!
> 
> View attachment 988035
> 
> ...



Don I've got the same bike, except mine is black, good score.


----------



## oldy57 (Apr 28, 2019)

Picked up a rear stand for my Hawthorne with a clip. Fenders were found a few weeks ago, they look ok on it. Torrington bars. The best find was these wheels, New Departure DD with the cable, wheel clamps, and shifter, rims are I think Tripple Steps, never had any before, correct me if I am wrong. Also a nice 3 rib front loader, missing the lens. Anyone have a lens











































 to sell.


----------



## Awhipple (Apr 28, 2019)

Got this from a friend who doesn't like the color yellow. Arizona plates are hard to find. I have Phoenix, Mesa and now Peoria.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 28, 2019)

I haven't been on this thread in quite some time, due to the fact I stopped buying things.  Recently, after 41yrs, (long story of family dynamics when parents die)  these came back into my possession. The train I had 57yrs ago....... haven't thought about for at least 50yrs...I know either the Engine or the coal car blows smoke....

















Then a "Coffee Pot" lamp....This was my Grandmothers coffee pot (born in 1883, she passed in 1951) made by my father who passed 41yrs ago.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 28, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I haven't been on this thread in quite some time, due to the fact I stopped buying things.  Recently, after 41yrs, (long story of family dynamics when parents die)  these came back into my possession. The train I had 57yrs ago....... haven't thought about for at least 50yrs...I know either the Engine or the coal car blows smoke....
> 
> View attachment 988183
> 
> ...



Bravo !   The train and the lamp................WOW !      Thanks for sharing .   I bet those made you feel all warm and fuzzy  , Huh ?


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 28, 2019)

Awhipple said:


> Got this from a friend who doesn't like the color yellow. Arizona plates are hard to find. I have Phoenix, Mesa and now Peoria.
> 
> View attachment 988163



Thats a real nice one. I have family there now and would like to find a nice phoenix or tempe


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I haven't been on this thread in quite some time, due to the fact I stopped buying things.  Recently, after 41yrs, (long story of family dynamics when parents die)  these came back into my possession. The train I had 57yrs ago....... haven't thought about for at least 50yrs...I know either the Engine or the coal car blows smoke....
> 
> View attachment 988183
> 
> ...




That train set has to be as old as you. Mine was new and plastic in the early 60's when I got it for Christmas. My Grandfather sent me the set my Uncles had as kids and that set was from the early/mid forties and all heavy metal. I sent it back to my Cousins when I got into slot cars. That was a big mistake.  lol


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 28, 2019)

some new arrivals for me in the past week or two.....


----------



## friendofthedevil (Apr 28, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> either the Engine or the coal car blows smoke




I'm no expert but smoke from the coal tender sounds like trouble.:eek:


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 28, 2019)

Found 4 flashlights .  Only THREE work.  I thought the small war time ( With Bobby Pin )  May work for a rack I need to paint..............Dummied it up to see if I liked it .


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 28, 2019)

Scored a great Klaxon that hopefully will go back to red  



And my wife found a good yard sale that no one went to apparently! I picked up;
A wheelbarrow,large roll of house wire,garden hose,metal handled 10" tamper,a Ryobi belt sander with new belt,a machete,a bag of new bunji cords,new big boxes of auto fuses,a gallon of Dupont lacquer thinner,an unused tap and die set,a mutipack box of wire ends/terminals and a a new can of fix a flat  ...ALL for $30!


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 28, 2019)

Didn't buy anything at Memory Lane, but found a few cool things I picked up at Ann Arbor. 
Bevin bell and Torrington signal pedals










Think this Schwinn is a '46. Bought it because of the cool Kalamazoo Super Cycle badge. Has the tapered stand and blackout hubs.


















Stopped at my favorite local bike shop on the way home and picked up this pretty nice '66 Fastback.


----------



## Sven (Apr 28, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I haven't been on this thread in quite some time, due to the fact I stopped buying things.  Recently, after 41yrs, (long story of family dynamics when parents die)  these came back into my possession. The train I had 57yrs ago....... haven't thought about for at least 50yrs...I know either the Engine or the coal car blows smoke....
> 
> View attachment 988183
> 
> ...



Pennsylvania RR S2 Steam turbine Locomotive 





Heres a link about your Lionel 2020 Steam turbine
https://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_2020_loco.htm


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 28, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I haven't been on this thread in quite some time, due to the fact I stopped buying things.  Recently, after 41yrs, (long story of family dynamics when parents die)  these came back into my possession. The train I had 57yrs ago....... haven't thought about for at least 50yrs...I know either the Engine or the coal car blows smoke....






GTs58 said:


> That train set has to be as old as you. Mine was new and plastic in the early 60's when I got it for Christmas. My Grandfather sent me the set my Uncles had as kids and that set was from the early/mid forties and all heavy metal. I sent it back to my Cousins when I got into slot cars. That was a big mistake.  lol




Slightly older....



Sven said:


> Pennsylvania RR S2 Steam turbine Locomotive
> View attachment 988322
> 
> Heres a link about your Lionel 2020 Steam turbine
> https://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_2020_loco.htm




Thanks Sven for this and the other link.  This sight never disappoints.  It's a heavy devil....I got the box a month ago, and just opened it today, didn't have any remembrence what it looked like.


----------



## JKT (Apr 28, 2019)

Bought another tin boat.. couldn't pass it up for $425.00 not sure of the make but it looks a lot like a Aero Craft CC "CC"  stands for convertible cruiser . its 16' long 6' wide and 37" deep.. its a solid very well built boat from the 50s has unusual port hole windows and a awesome bow hatch !! I added a photo of one very similar in the water to show the size better..  this will be my second in line for a restore.. just a good clean up before storage..  then a paint strip inside and out and see what else is needed before a polish ..


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 28, 2019)

Well, now that I'm in this thread, here's what else I got that was removed from my mom's house 13yrs ago (without permission) after she passed. The sad part is the date on the paper used to pack it. Family deaths do strange things to people.
Pres-cut Glass. In the first pic, some pieces have the same pattern, but each piece is different. Second pic is the duplicuts...
Not sure of the age of any of this glass, as long as I can remember it's been in the house.








Then there is a set of the same pattern for 6. Some may have been broken........





And the packaging....




Then I stumbled onto these gems that I haven't seen in over 40yrs....Around 100 or so packets with 20 to 50 med. format negatives in each package, of my fathers....I have a scanner that does negatives and just WOW! 1st pic is of this find.
2nd pic is my father on the left, his half-brother on the right....1931. Third is my Dad, my half brother & sister from 1930.













All I can say is today has been a roller-coaster of a day for me.


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (Apr 28, 2019)

I found this prewar ladies Colson Flyer at a local estate sale. Should clean up nice. Has a cool 1955 license plate from Grandview Heights, Ohio.





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 28, 2019)

Didn't make it to any shows yet, but found this from an old man from a retirement village, told me it belonged to his mother. Really nice original Elgin swallow, with the dash on it. The speedo reads 84 miles on it. The blue color is nice and will clean up... True time capsule!


----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 28, 2019)

What a whirlwind week for me, brought my trailer of stuff to Memory Lane for a few days and met up with lots of friends and met many new ones! Even with the weather it's always a great time!! Picked up the manifold bike and Roadmaster from @47jchiggins, got the light for the Roadmaster from @tyedye,  picked up a complete BFG Phantom, a boys and girls blue Spitfire, and several parts for projects. Saturday was a family day and was greatly enjoyed, and today was a great time at Ann Arbor. Picked up a few more parts and brought home a 61 Corvette, and another Cruiser 5. Definitely got my bike fix! Joe


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 28, 2019)

I didn’t find anything personally, but a guy I know who buy storage units missed a once in a lifetime storage unit that had a set of silver that was a gift from one king to another, really old stuff, like 13th or 14th C. Stuff. Apparently it’s worth a fortune, he’s kicking himself over and over. Chit happens!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2019)

OldBikeGuy77 said:


> I found this prewar ladies Colson Flyer at a local estate sale. Should clean up nice. Has a cool 1955 license plate from Grandview Heights, Ohio.View attachment 988421View attachment 988422
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



Nice '38!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2019)

Picked up a plate for my 53 Phantom and some smalls from Dan.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2019)

Oh boy am I gonna get a load a cr@p over this. Here goes...:eek:


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Oh boy and I gonna get a load a cr@p over this. Here goes...:eek:
> 
> View attachment 988654
> 
> ...


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 28, 2019)

Buying a girls Schwinn is punishment enough


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 28, 2019)

HEY!!!!!!!!!  ford mike nice pink skirt guards on that baby  niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 28, 2019)

@fordmike65 !!!!
ARE YOU FREAKIN KIDDING ME!!!
Ugh- that’s it it’s over man
I’m posting that picture of you with the Asian umbrella from the Veterans Swap Meet!
And only real men ride Schwinns with PINK skirt guards - hahahahaha !




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 28, 2019)

Mike, I dig that blue Electric girls bike; Great score!


----------



## Callahooney1 (Apr 28, 2019)

I often wonder what ppl are paying for their finds.  Would be cool & appreciated if some folks would post what they paid for some of their scores.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2019)

Callahooney1 said:


> I often wonder what ppl are paying for their finds.  Would be cool & appreciated if some folks would post what they paid for some of their scores.


----------



## slick (Apr 28, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Oh boy am I gonna get a load a cr@p over this. Here goes...:eek:
> 
> You wont get a load of crap. We're used to you buying Schwinns, Huffmans, even some Shelbys. You're just a bike whore. LOL! So much for your Colsons you're cheating on. LOL


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Mike, I dig that blue Electric girls bike; Great score!



Keep an eye out for her at this Sunday's Cylcone Coasters Swap


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 29, 2019)

A friend picked this up yesterday, not sure what it is yet...but it’s killer!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> A friend picked this up yesterday, not sure what it is yet...but it’s killer!!View attachment 988736
> View attachment 988735
> 
> View attachment 988736
> ...



I don't know what it is either, but I like it. I'd be a bit more careful how I transport it tho...


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 29, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> I don't know what it is either, but I like it. I'd be a bit more careful how I transport it tho...



I was thinking that too!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Apr 29, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Oh boy am I gonna get a load a cr@p over this. Here goes...:eek:
> 
> View attachment 988654
> 
> ...



Mike just tell your lady you also picked up a Lobdell Horizontal and post and it will all be okay


----------



## videoranger (Apr 29, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I haven't been on this thread in quite some time, due to the fact I stopped buying things.  Recently, after 41yrs, (long story of family dynamics when parents die)  these came back into my possession. The train I had 57yrs ago....... haven't thought about for at least 50yrs...I know either the Engine or the coal car blows smoke....
> 
> View attachment 988183
> 
> ...





my brother still has his set. train steam whistle sound from coal car and smoke pellets in the smoke stack. nice to see yours came back


----------



## bricycle (Apr 29, 2019)

SimpleMan said:


> Pair of salt and pepper shakers from the old Tropics restaurant here in Dayton. A 1965 Pence Drag Strip trophy. Pence was north of Piqua, Ohio and is a gravel pit today. A really cool unidentified carnival ride car. Last but not least and my favorite.......a new 5 Gallon bucket for my youngest grandson.View attachment 987917
> View attachment 987920
> 
> View attachment 987919
> ...




Carnival car is way kool!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2019)

A little of this a little of that...


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Oh boy am I gonna get a load a cr@p over this. Here goes...:eek:
> 
> View attachment 988654
> 
> ...



Forgot to post a few goodies the seller threw in after the deal was done.


----------



## JKT (Apr 29, 2019)

JKT said:


> Bought another tin boat.. couldn't pass it up for $425.00 not sure of the make but it looks a lot like a Aero Craft CC "CC"  stands for convertible cruiser . its 16' long 6' wide and 37" deep.. its a solid very well built boat from the 50s has unusual port hole windows and a awesome bow hatch !! I added a photo of one very similar in the water to show the size better..  this will be my second in line for a restore.. just a good clean up before storage..  then a paint strip inside and out and see what else is needed before a polish ..
> 
> View attachment 988377
> 
> ...




I finally found out the make of this boat thanks to a member on ( Tin boats )  its a 1957 or 1958 Texas Maid Fiesta ! here is a brochure


----------



## Andy Dee (May 4, 2019)

SimpleMan said:


> Pair of salt and pepper shakers from the old Tropics restaurant here in Dayton. A 1965 Pence Drag Strip trophy. Pence was north of Piqua, Ohio and is a gravel pit today. A really cool unidentified carnival ride car. Last but not least and my favorite.......a new 5 Gallon bucket for my youngest grandson.View attachment 987917
> View attachment 987920
> 
> View attachment 987919
> ...



Looks like a Daimler Dart SP250


----------

